# Hunter 212 vs Catalina Capri 18



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all...first post..

I'm a newbie looking to buy my first sailboat. I've narrowed it down to two different choices. I'm looking at a used Hunter 212 and a used Capri 18. They both seem like they would suit my needs. I'm just searching for good things and bad things about both. Anyone here have experience with these boats and could you tell me what I should be looking for in purchasing a used one? e.g. common parts to wear out quick? Also, whats the difference between the MK2 Capri and the non.. What year did they become Mk2..

Thanks for any help..

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I can't speak to those specific boats, but I've had a Catalina Capri 14.2 foot model for over 15 years and it has been a great little boat. Its draft is a mere 3 inches with the board up and it is only ~350lbs so very easy to work with it. Even has a roller furler for the jib. I've done nothing to it, maintenance wise, in all that time other than clean it once each spring and replace the hiking stick once (I ripped it off when the hiking strap gave way and me and my crew ended up in the drink). It is probably worth about the $1200 I paid for it 15+ years ago.

Good luck


----------



## guilty (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi... first reply 

I have a C-18 and am completely satisfied. It's not
fast but it's comfortable and easy. As for problem
areas, I think it's just too small/simple to have any hidden
maintenance problems. If you did have a problem, I'd
think it could be fixed without much effort.

Anyway, I think both boats would be fine for you. If
you plan on trailering though, you might find the
Hunter easier, assuming it has a retractable keel.

As for the MK2, I think the Capri-18 became the
Catalina 18 in the 1990's and became the Catalina 18MKII
around 2004-2005. The hardware layout changed (note the
winches, jib tracks, headsail furling) and the deck received
smoother styling. They may also have changed the cockpit
lockers. Older models had a shoal-keel option. I think the
hulls and rigging are the same.

If you're near Seattle and would like a test-sail, let me know.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A 14.2 sounds good...just can't seem to find one anywhere near me. I live near Nashville. I wish I could say I was near Seattle. That city is definitely one of the places I would like to visit. I've got my eye on a 1989 Capri 18 at Snug Harbor Boats that seems to be reasonably priced although it doesn't include an engine.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## dgarr75456 (Nov 6, 2006)

I owned a Capri 18, but either boat would be fine, depending on which one appeals to you the most.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've found a used Capri 18 that seems to be ok judging from the pictures at Snug Harbor Boats in Georgia. I've been reading reviews on the 212 and it seems to have some problems so I think I will go with the 18. Has anyone ever dealt with Snug Harbor Boats previously?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hunter 212 Catalina*

Hi,

I currently own a Catalina 22 and a Hunter 212. The Catalina is a 1970 boat and the 212 is a 2001. The Catalina 22 is a solid boat and so is the Hunter 212. I read all the reviews I could find on the Hunter and it seamed they had a problem with the tiller. I have not found it to be a problem. I have sailed the Hunter in 15mph wind with gust up to 25 and it was solid as a rock.

The cabin space inside the boat is different. The Catalina offers a nice table and sitting area with a bench next to it. The forward V birth has very little clearance and I would want to sleep on the 1/2 births or the table area instead.

The Hunter has more room inside the boat and more room in the cockpit. The V birth is comfortable and spacious for a 21' boat.

The biggest selling point for me was the open transom on the Hunter. It provides me with a swimming platform and easy access when beached.

I have used a 3.5 hp motor and a Mini Kota 55 electric motor for auxilary power. The 3.5 was more power than I needed for either boat, but it has the advantages of reserve power.

My Hunter was used by a sailing school before I bought it and they probably had a bunch of newbies on the boats. The tiller held up to all that. The maintenance on the Hunter is much less.

I still have both boats but will probably keep the Hunter longer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Re: Hunter 212
can a 6 feet tall person fit in the v-berth? 

This boat is on my short list, started a thread here, you can check it out if you like:

edit: can't post links as my post count is less than 10, but my thread is in the boat buying section, easy to find

how do you find its sailing in light and heavy winds? I contacted Hunter Cs and they mentionned swing keel is only 130lbs out of the total 1800lbs, which started getting me worried about the boat`s stability, especially singlehanded. i see you've changed the keel back to a swing, any idea how much it weighs? how about the boat total weight? just curious if you've weighted them...Guess I want to make sure this boat has the ability to plane early, and that you`re not always finding yourself cutting down on your sail area to stay stable.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hunter 212*

Hi,

I think you would find the V-berth to be long enough for you. I'm 5'10" and it is good for me. I have only tried it out and not slept over night in it. The V berth gives much more space than my Catalina 22.

The keel weight is probably less than 200. I have carried it and moved it around before we got it on the boat.

I have never reefed the sails on the boat. I have found it to be a very stable boat and I enjoy the heck out of it.

I just added a MinKota 45 electric motor for a kicker and took off the 3.5 hp motor and put that on the Catalina.

I think it is best if you can try these boats out before buying them to make sure they are right for you. Of course I bought both my boats without sailing on them first.

Rick
Rmoynahan yahoo


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

Original post was September 2007. This is probably a cold trail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I heard from Zemaniak and he is taking delivery of a Hunter 212 on Monday.

He found a video I posted on Youtube Kaweah Sailing, and left the message there.

Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Guilty as charged 

As for Youtube, bring on those vids and pics, and I'll do the same, it'll be a H212 internet revolution, hahaha


----------

